# Hinomoto E15



## Carey (Feb 26, 2017)

I have a Hinomoto E15 and was wondering where to check the trans. fluid and what to use in it. There is a filler cap by shifter but no dip stick. I noticed what looked like a plug to check fluid level it has one on both sides of trans. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## tcreeley (Jan 2, 2012)

Looking online I saw a reference to it being similar to a Massey Ferguson 205. Same manufacyurer - Toyosha in Japan.
http://www.jensales.com/Hinomoto-E15-Tractor-Data_p_117502.html
http://www.jensales.com/product_images/COMPACTCAT.pdf (got a phone number) pg 21 Hinomoto parts


http://www.tractorspecs.com/specs/Hinomoto/E15.aspx
https://www.google.com/search?clien...a&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8#q=Hinomoto+E15&tbm=shop&*

Good luck!


----------



## Carey (Feb 26, 2017)

Thanks I'll give them a call tomorrow.


----------



## CarDoc (Jun 26, 2021)

Carey said:


> I have a Hinomoto E15 and was wondering where to check the trans. fluid and what to use in it. There is a filler cap by shifter but no dip stick. I noticed what looked like a plug to check fluid level it has one on both sides of trans. Thanks in advance for any help.


Hi

I've been looking for other E15 owners! I have restored an E15 and finally discovered that the transmission capacity is about 13-14L of UTTO. Also on the left side of the transmission just above the foot pad and almost in line with the gearstick lurks the fill level indicator - by that, I mean when it's full fluid pours out of it! The other bolts are for locating something inside the box.

Don't forget the hidden filter.... it's behind a plate near the level plug. You take out the two bolts and remove the cover, then prise out the filter. Mine was completely blocked.

I currently have a hydraulics problem which I'll post in the appropriate place.

Cheers
David


----------

